# K2 Formulas



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking to match these bindings with my 09 Atomic Hatchet...any reviews would be greatly appreciated. I will be using them for 75% street/park and freestyle and 25% Freeride...Size 10 Ride Haze Boot. Any suggestion on binding size? Thanks in advance!
pz


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Used mine for about 5 trips so far. The only criticism I have is _occasionally_ when I try larger tricks/harder lines the front strap slides down off of my toes. I cannot fault the bindings, rather I think I am just not paying enough attention off the lift. Other than that I love them. Super comfy and they kinda disappear and I feel really connected to the board. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

HaliRob said:


> Looking to match these bindings with my 09 Atomic Hatchet...any reviews would be greatly appreciated. I will be using them for 75% street/park and freestyle and 25% Freeride...Size 10 Ride Haze Boot. Any suggestion on binding size? Thanks in advance!
> pz


get the large

the 09s are much better than the 08s - better highback, better toe strap, better ratchets


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the K2 Sweater while we're at it? I'm looking for a freestyle binding. Are they lighter than the Formulas? Also, are both bindings light in the grand scheme of bindings?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

sweater is almost exactly the same (no real difference at all)


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Exactly the same other than the colorway, included beer sleeve, unnoticable gel in the ankle strap. Save the money and get Formulas unless you find Sweaters for a steal and like the colours (I bought cheap Sweaters in September :thumbsup


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies guys.

Yeah, its really the colours that are drawing me towards the Sweaters. Now just to find them somewhere cheap in Canada...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

that thing is a beer sleeve!!! no way, i want..


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

haha yuup. note the bottle:










I tried actaully wearing them on the highback for a couple runs... It was a weird feeling. Weird in a bad way.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^Haha, that bottle looks quite comfy.

I think I may to set up a Hatchet with the Formulas. I was thinking those, Flow NXT or Rome 390, but I think I'm going with the Formulas.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

That is exactly what I'm doing.

Well, I'm setting up my Hatchet with Sweaters, but it's all the same in the end, isn't it? :thumbsup:

It needs to stop raining over here in the East.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

UncleRico said:


> It needs to stop raining over here in the East.


Agreed. This warm weather is killing me. All that rain could've been snow!!!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Just ordered the Formulas... excited to see what this setup will be like!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone ride Formulas with Vans Fargos or Cirros? Just wanted to know what kind of response you get?


----------

